# RS-232 Kompatibilität zu RS-485?!?



## Azubi94 (17 Juni 2021)

Liebes SPS Forum,

ich stehe gerade vor einem Problem. Ich will eine Kommunikation zwischen einem Master (CPU 1511C-1 PN mit einer CM PtP HF) und einem Slave über Modbus RTU (Peer to Peer) realisieren. Ich habe nun endlich Zugriff auf Datenblätter für meinen Slave (Beckhoff PC) erhalten, und habe nun folgende "traurige" Entdeckung gemacht:


D.h. kurz gesagt, ich habe eine Modbus fähige Kommunikationsbaugruppe, die mit RS-232 arbeitet und einen Slave der mit RS-485 arbeitet. Ich kenne auch grob den Unterschied beider Schnittstellen. Laut meinem Verständnis arbeitet RS-232 mit einem anderen Spannungspegel als RS-485! Genauer gesagt mit +/- 5V bis +/- 15V (RS-232) und +/- 3V bis +/- 6V (RS-485). 
Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob ich eine funktionale Modbus rtu Kommunikation einrichten könnte, oder ob ich einen Konverter bräuchte (meine Vermutung)? 

Meine Hoffnung:
Das Protokoll ist ja gleich, es besteht nur einen elektrischer Unterschied, also RS-485 erkennt niedrigere Pegel auf längere Distanz. Da könnte man doch mit RS-232 Nachrichten senden? 
Ob Rs-232 Nachrichten empfangen könnte bezweifle ich...

Wäre wie immer für euer Unterstützung sehr dankbar.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## JesperMP (17 Juni 2021)

Es gibt für solche Fälle RS232C/RS485 Wandler.


----------



## Azubi94 (17 Juni 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es gibt für solche Fälle RS232C/RS485 Wandler.


ok, danke!
Kennst du da zufällig ein gutes Produkt?
Oder ist bei der Auswahl noch etwas zu beachten?
Die Kommunikation verläuft ja in beide Richtungen, d.h. der Wandler macht das mit ?


----------



## JesperMP (17 Juni 2021)

Hier ist eine Wandler: https://www.phoenixcontact.com/online/portal/de?uri=pxc-oc-itemdetail:pid=2744416&library=dede&tab=1
Der Wandler muss auf der RS485 Seite als 2-draht Halb-Duplex verbunden werden. Siehe die Anleitung zu die Wandler.
Ja, der Wandler macht die Kommunikation in beide Richtungen mit.


----------



## Ludewig (17 Juni 2021)

Darf ich mal blöd fragen: Wieso nicht gleich per Ethernet über Modbus TCP/IP?


----------



## Azubi94 (17 Juni 2021)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Darf ich mal blöd fragen: Wieso nicht gleich per Ethernet über Modbus TCP/IP?


Hallo Ludewig,

das Problem ist, die Hardware, also der Slave lässt das nicht zu. Ich habe als Slave einen IPC mit einer RS-485 Schnittstelle, der über Modbus rtu kommuniziert, das ist fix. 
Geplant war es, die Kommunikation über die CM PTP 232 HF zu realisieren. Hierfür habe ich die CM PTP extra bestellt! Meine Vorgesetzten haben mir aber keine ordendlichen Auskünfte über den IPC erteilt und mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass RS 232 schon klappen sollte...
Jetzt habe ich Zugriff auf eine Datenblatt und dort steht nun mal unter "physikalische Schnittstelle: RS-485, Halbduplex u. zweidraht..."
Nun muss ich eben versuchen, durch einen Converter die Kommunikation doch noch zu ermöglichen.


----------



## JSEngineering (17 Juni 2021)

Guck mal bei Anybus, die haben alle möglichen Schnittstellenkonverter.


----------



## Azubi94 (17 Juni 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Hier ist eine Wandler: https://www.phoenixcontact.com/online/portal/de?uri=pxc-oc-itemdetail:pid=2744416&library=dede&tab=1
> Der Wandler muss auf der RS485 Seite als 2-draht Halb-Duplex verbunden werden. Siehe die Anleitung zu die Wandler.
> Ja, der Wandler macht die Kommunikation in beide Richtungen mit.


Was hältst du hier von ?








						RS232 to RS485 Converter, Large Selection of Reliable RS485 Converters
					

This RS232 to RS485 Converter easily Converts all RS232 Signals to RS485. Low Prices and Fast Shipping from California. This RS485 converter is compatible with all RS232C and RS485 standards.



					www.usconverters.com
				



Ist wesentlich günstiger aber sollte auch klappen oder ?


----------



## JesperMP (17 Juni 2021)

Ich weiss nicht ob die Steckerbelegung passt zu der CM PtP RS232 HF. 
Oder ob der CM PtP RS232 HF liefert die Versorgungsspannung.
Sonnst denke ich es sollte klappen.


----------



## holgermaik (17 Juni 2021)

Das Problem bei den „billigen“ ist die Versorgungsspannung. Der Spannungsbereich ist im Schaltschrank meistens nicht verfügbar.


----------



## PN/DP (17 Juni 2021)

Kann Deine Modbus RTU Software/Baustein Halbduplex? Im schlimmsten Fall mußt Du selber dafür sorgen, daß bei einem RS232/RS485-Konverter im Protokoll die Umschaltzeiten/Pausen zwischen Senden/Empfangen eingehalten werden.

Harald


----------



## Captain Future (17 Juni 2021)

Hi

also wenn du doch TCP/IP nehmen willst hätte ich einen 
sehr günstigen der auch zuverlässig ist.

Ein paar DR302 laufen bei uns ohne Probleme seit Jahren.... Hutschienenmontage und Spannungsbereich von 6-36VDC
Die haben auch noch ander nette Sachen im Programm aber zurück zum Thema für Dich wäre der USR-DR302 das Richtige.

Gateway

Kann man dort kaufen oder einfach googeln... Preis zwischen 23-45 Euro

Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (17 Juni 2021)

Ich würde ebenfalls empfehlen, den CM PTP ganz wegzulassen, und dafür einen TCPIP/serial-Portserver einzusetzen. Ich hatte da spontan an Moxa NPort 5100 Series gedacht. Allerdings bekommt man die nicht so billig wie die USR-DR302.

Hast Du vielleicht auch Geräte in Deiner Anlage/Schaltschrank, die einen RS485-Port haben und als TCPIP/RS485-Modbus-Gateway dienen könnten? Z.B. Energiemessgeräte oder Netzanalysatoren wie Janitza UMG96RM-E oder UMG604?

Harald


----------



## Azubi94 (18 Juni 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den „billigen“ ist die Versorgungsspannung. Der Spannungsbereich ist im Schaltschrank meistens nicht verfügbar.





Captain Future schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> also wenn du doch TCP/IP nehmen willst hätte ich einen
> sehr günstigen der auch zuverlässig ist.
> ...


Danke für den Tipp!
Ich frage mich nur, ob ich den Converter so einfach mit meiner CPU 1511C-1 PN verbinden kann.
Das ist der Aufbau:


Die Hauptfunktion soll ja das Auslesen des IPCs (slave) sein, der ausschließlich mit Modbus RTU Kommuniziert und eben folgende physikalische Schnittstelle hat:



Da ich nur über sehr wenig Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet habe muss ich fragen:
Ist dein vorgeschlagenes Gerät auch einfach in TiaPortal zu integrieren, bzw. wahrscheinlich muss ich ja nur eine Ethernet Verbindung einrichten oder ?
Die CPU verfügt aber schon mal über eine RJ 45 mit 100 Mbit/s 

Gruß

Jens

Sorry hatte ich vergessen:
Das sollte dann auch meine Frage zur Modbus-Fähigkeit beantworten oder ?


----------



## Azubi94 (18 Juni 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich würde ebenfalls empfehlen, den CM PTP ganz wegzulassen, und dafür einen TCPIP/serial-Portserver einzusetzen. Ich hatte da spontan an Moxa NPort 5100 Series gedacht. Allerdings bekommt man die nicht so billig wie die USR-DR302.
> 
> Hast Du vielleicht auch Geräte in Deiner Anlage/Schaltschrank, die einen RS485-Port haben und als TCPIP/RS485-Modbus-Gateway dienen könnten? Z.B. Energiemessgeräte oder Netzanalysatoren wie Janitza UMG96RM-E oder UMG604?
> 
> Harald


Hi Harald,

nein, in dem Koffer gibt es höchstens einen RJ 45 Port an der CPU. Versorgungsspannung eben 24V. 
Also wenn die Kommunikation über Modbus RTU problemlos funktioniert, und ich eure Geräte gut in TiaPortal integrieren kann ist das echt ein super Hinweis!


----------



## Captain Future (18 Juni 2021)

Ja den kannst Du einfach mit der CPU verbinden
Das Gateway muß nicht in die Hardware Konfig.

Du kommunizierst über Modbus TCP/IT mit dem Gateway und das Gateway mit der Steuerung (Slave) über Modbus RTU
Klar muß man ein paar Sachen im Gateway einstellen zb. die IP vom Gateway und auf der RS485 Seite die Baudrate usw.

Aber das ist eigentlich nicht so schwer..... Also Handbucher lesen und den Anweisungen folgen 

Nachtrag:
Das Gateway kann natürlich beide Richtungen TCP/IP -> RTU und RTU->TCP/IP


----------



## Azubi94 (18 Juni 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ja den kannst Du einfach mit der CPU verbinden
> Das Gateway muß nicht in die Hardware Konfig.
> 
> Du kommunizierst über Modbus TCP/IT mit dem Gateway und das Gateway mit der Steuerung (Slave) über Modbus RTU
> ...


Danke


----------



## JSEngineering (18 Juni 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> also wenn du doch TCP/IP nehmen willst hätte ich einen
> sehr günstigen der auch zuverlässig ist.
> ...


Moin,

ich war auch latent auf der Suche nach so einem Gerät, weil wir beim Kunden einen Modbus-TCP-Client haben, der aber an einen Modbus-RTU-Master (bei Bedarf) angeschlossen werden muß.
Auf der TCP-Seite kann ich ihm ja anscheinend sagen, ober Server oder Client ist. Wie sieht das auf der RTU-Seite aus? Die meisten günstigen Geräte können auf der Seite nur "Master" sein.

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## Captain Future (18 Juni 2021)

Wenn Du mir etwas Zeit gibst kann ich das mal probieren.
Habe noch einen in Büro... komme aber erst am Nachmittag an das Gerät .... Heute Abend oder Morgen

Wir haben bei uns meistens Displays dran zu exoten Steuerungen.
Für unseren Freund hier mit der 1500 klappt das auf alle Fälle


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 Juni 2021)

Azubi94 schrieb:


> Hallo Ludewig,
> 
> das Problem ist, die Hardware, also der Slave lässt das nicht zu. Ich habe als Slave einen IPC mit einer RS-485 Schnittstelle, der über Modbus rtu kommuniziert, das ist fix.
> Geplant war es, die Kommunikation über die CM PTP 232 HF zu realisieren. Hierfür habe ich die CM PTP extra bestellt! Meine Vorgesetzten haben mir aber keine ordendlichen Auskünfte über den IPC erteilt und mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass RS 232 schon klappen sollte...
> ...


Ich muss mich da auch mal einklinken. Du schreibst der Slave sei ein IPC und kein Buskoppler und von Beckhoff. Ich kenne auf Anhieb keinen IPC von Beckhoff der keine Ethernet-Schnittstellen hätte und dann ginge Modbus TCP, es sein denn Ihr könnt/dürft das Beckhoff Programm nicht ändern und der Modbus-Server nur auf der RS485 lauscht..


----------



## JSEngineering (18 Juni 2021)

Wir testen gerade mit dem Kinco an Wago -> Modbus TCP. Der Kunde möchte aber oft RTU zum übergeordneten System, weil er damit einfach längere Strecken überbrücken kann...
Ist nicht eilig, habe einen bei Anybus gefunden, allerdings ist der 10x so teuer und ist datenäßig recht begrenzt auf 256Byte = 128HRegs.


----------



## Azubi94 (18 Juni 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ich muss mich da auch mal einklinken. Du schreibst der Slave sei ein IPC und kein Buskoppler und von Beckhoff. Ich kenne auf Anhieb keinen IPC von Beckhoff der keine Ethernet-Schnittstellen hätte und dann ginge Modbus TCP, es sein denn Ihr könnt/dürft das Beckhoff Programm nicht ändern und der Modbus-Server nur auf der RS485 lauscht..


Hallo oliver,
nein, ich habe keinen zugriff auf den ipc. Eigentlich steht der pc beim kunden und der servicetechniker soll sich quasi auf die kundenschnittstelle (modbus rtu) draufsetzen. Der ipc ist fix initialisiert.


----------



## Azubi94 (18 Juni 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Hier ist eine Wandler: https://www.phoenixcontact.com/online/portal/de?uri=pxc-oc-itemdetail:pid=2744416&library=dede&tab=1
> Der Wandler muss auf der RS485 Seite als 2-draht Halb-Duplex verbunden werden. Siehe die Anleitung zu die Wandler.
> Ja, der Wandler macht die Kommunikation in beide Richtungen mit.


Nur eine blöde frage: Wenn ich die 2-Draht Einstellung am konverter wähle, habe ich dann automatisch einen halb-duplex?
Gruß
Jens


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 Juni 2021)

Azubi94 schrieb:


> Nur eine blöde frage: Wenn ich die 2-Draht Einstellung am konverter wähle, habe ich dann automatisch einen halb-duplex?
> Gruß
> Jens


Ja, weil für voll Duplex, also senden und Empfangen auf verschiedenen Leitungen bräuchtest Du 2 Adernpaare.


----------



## Azubi94 (18 Juni 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ja, weil für voll Duplex, also senden und Empfangen auf verschiedenen Leitungen bräuchtest Du 2 Adernpaare.


Noch eine dumme frage: Und die Kommunikation zwischen Wandler und Cm PTP über rs 232 ist immer in halb-duplex ?
Ich will nur sicher gehen 

Ergänzung:
Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Azubi94 (18 Juni 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Kann Deine Modbus RTU Software/Baustein Halbduplex? Im schlimmsten Fall mußt Du selber dafür sorgen, daß bei einem RS232/RS485-Konverter im Protokoll die Umschaltzeiten/Pausen zwischen Senden/Empfangen eingehalten werden.
> 
> Harald


Hallo Harald,
kannst du mir das mal bitte genauer erklären?
Meinst du damit quasi, dass ich probleme bekommen könnte auf der rs 232 seite?
Also nach meinem wandler, der von rs 485 auf rs 232 konvertiert zu meiner CM ptp ?

Gruß 
Jens


----------



## PN/DP (18 Juni 2021)

Kommt drauf an, ob und wie der RS232/RS485-Konverter die elektronische Umschaltung der Datenrichtung und die Echo-Unterdrückung macht.
RS232 ist immer vollduplex, kann aber halbduplex betrieben werden (Protokoll). 2-Draht-RS485 kann nur halbduplex betrieben werden. Daraus entstehen 2 Probleme:

1) Bei 2-Draht-halbduplex darf immer nur ein Teilnehmer senden, bei RS485-Bus darf außerdem nur bei einem Teilnehmer der Sende-Treiber eingeschaltet/aktiv sein. Wenn mehrere Teilnehmer senden (oder den Sende-Treiber aktiv haben), dann zerstören sie sich physikalisch gegenseitig die Telegramme, es entsteht unleserlicher Bit-Salat  Der RS485-Teilnehmer weiß, daß er an einem halbduplex-Bus hängt und daß er deshalb nur nach Aufforderung senden darf. Der RS232-Teilnehmer weiß vielleicht nicht, daß da ein Konverter vorhanden ist, der vollduplex RS232 zu halbduplex RS485 wandelt. Der RS232-Teilnehmer muß aber dem RS485-Teilnehmer eine gewisse Zeit lang die Gelegenheit zum Antworten geben und darf solange nichts senden. Da hast Du gewissermaßen noch Glück, daß bei Dir der aktive Part der Kommunikation (der Master) auf der RS232-Seite sitzt, was die Implementierung etwas vereinfacht.

2) Wenn der Empfänger RS485-->RS232-Seite immer aktiv ist und alles meldet was auf der RS485-Seite abgeht, dann empfängt der RS232-Sender auch alles was er selber sendet (Echo). Das kann für den RS232-Sender zu Problemen führen, wenn er von dem Konverter und dem Echo nichts weiß.

(noch eine Stufe komplizierter wird die RS485-Seite, wenn da auch noch Repeater ins Spiel kommen)

Harald


----------



## Captain Future (18 Juni 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich war auch latent auf der Suche nach so einem Gerät, weil wir beim Kunden einen Modbus-TCP-Client haben, der aber an einen Modbus-RTU-Master (bei Bedarf) angeschlossen werden muß.
> Auf der TCP-Seite kann ich ihm ja anscheinend sagen, ober Server oder Client ist. Wie sieht das auf der RTU-Seite aus? Die meisten günstigen Geräte können auf der Seite nur "Master" sein.
> ...



Ja es ist so wie Du vermutet hast.... Geht nur TCP-Seite auf der RTU-Seite keine Möglichkeit für Einstellungen.
Aber ok für unter 45 Euro trotzdem ein TOP Gerät


----------



## xetni (20 Juni 2021)

Grundsätzlich :

Elektrisch gesehen sind RS232 und RS485 komplett verschieden.

1. Eine RS232 Verbindung ist asymetrisch und darf max 20m lang sein.
2. Eine RS485 Schnittstelle ist symetrisch und darf bis 1km lang sein (je nach Datenrate wg. Kapazität der Leitung)
3. Pysikalisch ist eine RS485 Schnittstelle die Grundlage von vielen Bussystemen z.B. Profibus , Modbus RTU , Canbus u.s.w. - 
alles dasselbe physikalisch. Die Software-Protokolle sind natürlich nicht gleich.
Die RS485-Schnittstelle ist *sehr* störsicher -- deswegen auch der Liebling der Automobilindustrie.


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Juni 2021)

xetni schrieb:


> 3. Pysikalisch ist eine RS485 Schnittstelle die Grundlage von vielen Bussystemen z.B. Profibus , Modbus RTU , Canbus u.s.w. -
> alles dasselbe physikalisch. Die Software-Protokolle sind natürlich nicht gleich.
> Die RS485-Schnittstelle ist *sehr* störsicher -- deswegen auch der Liebling der Automobilindustrie.


Ich muss hier mal etwas klugscheißern. Auch wenn man es aufgrund des Namens vermuten könnte ist Modbus RTU kein Bussystem, sondern "nur" ein Protokoll.


----------



## xetni (20 Juni 2021)

Hast Recht ! Modbus RTU ist nur ein Protokoll !
Sorry


----------



## Azubi94 (21 Juni 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, ob und wie der RS232/RS485-Konverter die elektronische Umschaltung der Datenrichtung und die Echo-Unterdrückung macht.
> RS232 ist immer vollduplex, kann aber halbduplex betrieben werden (Protokoll). 2-Draht-RS485 kann nur halbduplex betrieben werden. Daraus entstehen 2 Probleme:
> 
> 1) Bei 2-Draht-halbduplex darf immer nur ein Teilnehmer senden, bei RS485-Bus darf außerdem nur bei einem Teilnehmer der Sende-Treiber eingeschaltet/aktiv sein. Wenn mehrere Teilnehmer senden (oder den Sende-Treiber aktiv haben), dann zerstören sie sich physikalisch gegenseitig die Telegramme, es entsteht unleserlicher Bit-Salat  Der RS485-Teilnehmer weiß, daß er an einem halbduplex-Bus hängt und daß er deshalb nur nach Aufforderung senden darf. Der RS232-Teilnehmer weiß vielleicht nicht, daß da ein Konverter vorhanden ist, der vollduplex RS232 zu halbduplex RS485 wandelt. Der RS232-Teilnehmer muß aber dem RS485-Teilnehmer eine gewisse Zeit lang die Gelegenheit zum Antworten geben und darf solange nichts senden. Da hast Du gewissermaßen noch Glück, daß bei Dir der aktive Part der Kommunikation (der Master) auf der RS232-Seite sitzt, was die Implementierung etwas vereinfacht.
> ...


Hallo Harald,

wenn ich aber den RS-232 als Habduplex betreibe (im Baustein parametrierbar), sollte es doch eig. keine Probleme geben ?
Wie der ipc (rs485) arbeitet weiß ich leider nicht, somit kann ich auch nicht sagen ob er dauerhaft was sendet oder nur auf anfrage reagiert.
Ob man die Antwortzeiten für den rs232 einstellen kann weiß ich ebenfalls nicht...
Scheint so als wäre die Lösung nr. 2, also das umwandeln in Modbus TCP die sicherste Variante.

Gruß 
Jens


----------



## PN/DP (21 Juni 2021)

Azubi94 schrieb:


> wenn ich aber den RS-232 als Habduplex betreibe (im Baustein parametrierbar), sollte es doch eig. keine Probleme geben ?


Wenn man Halbduplex am Baustein einstellen kann, dann könnte es funktionieren. Da wäre dann noch das Problem mit dem Echo, was vielleicht oder vielleicht nicht im RS232/RS485-Konverter gelöst wird. Ausprobieren würde uns schlauer machen.



Azubi94 schrieb:


> Scheint so als wäre die Lösung nr. 2, also das umwandeln in Modbus TCP die sicherste Variante.


Wie schonmal geschrieben: Ein Gateway Modbus TCP zu Modbus RTU RS485 wäre mein Favorit

Harald


----------



## Azubi94 (22 Juni 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn man Halbduplex am Baustein einstellen kann, dann könnte es funktionieren. Da wäre dann noch das Problem mit dem Echo, was vielleicht oder vielleicht nicht im RS232/RS485-Konverter gelöst wird. Ausprobieren würde uns schlauer machen.
> 
> 
> Wie schonmal geschrieben: Ein Gateway Modbus TCP zu Modbus RTU RS485 wäre mein Favorit
> ...


Danke!

In der Bedienungsanleitung vom Wandler von Phönix Contacts wird folgendes beschrieben:




Das ist ja genau das was ich vor habe, nur mit einem Teilnehmer. Hier geht der Hersteller ja auch vom "normalen rs232" also vollduplex auf der RS232 seite aus. Und da er noch angibt, das die Kommunikation bidirektional ist, sollte das doch sicher klappen !?!
Ich meine für 200 Euro ..

Gruß 

Jens


----------



## supermax86 (22 Juni 2021)

Azubi94 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> In der Bedienungsanleitung vom Wandler von Phönix Contacts wird folgendes beschrieben:
> 
> ...


Ich denke diese Problematik wird vom Hersteller schon berücksichtigt worden sein, wenn er dort explizit von RS-232 (Vollduplex) auf RS-485 
2-Draht Halbduplex spricht und 200 Euro verlangt.
Im besten Fall mal nachfragen...
Günstiger ist jedenfalls trotzdem Lösungsstrategie Nr.2 über ein Gateway Modbus TCP auf Modbus RTU RS-485


----------



## JesperMP (22 Juni 2021)

Ich sehe das für den S7-1500 Biblioteksbaustein *Modbus_Comm_Load*, kann man die *Mode* einstellen, aber für RS232 ist nur Full duplex 'valid'.
Ob das ein Fehler auslösen wurde wenn man Mode=4 (Half duplex (RS485) two wire mode) einstellt und es ist ein CM PtP RS232 weis ich nicht. Wurde mich aber nicht überraschen wenn das so wäre.
Wenn man für die CM PtP nicht die Mode=4 wählen kann entfällt die Möglichkeit die CM PtP RS232 zu betreiben mit Halb Duplex und ein separaten RS232/RS485 Konverter.


----------



## supermax86 (23 Juni 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich sehe das für den S7-1500 Biblioteksbaustein *Modbus_Comm_Load*, kann man die *Mode* einstellen, aber für RS232 ist nur Full duplex 'valid'.
> Ob das ein Fehler auslösen wurde wenn man Mode=4 (Half duplex (RS485) two wire mode) einstellt und es ist ein CM PtP RS232 weis ich nicht. Wurde mich aber nicht überraschen wenn das so wäre.
> Wenn man für die CM PtP nicht die Mode=4 wählen kann entfällt die Möglichkeit die CM PtP RS232 zu betreiben mit Halb Duplex und ein separaten RS232/RS485 Konverter.





Das ist aus der Bedienungsanleitung des Konverters, in Bezug auf die RS-232 Schnittstelle. Dort wird doch klar von RS232 in vollduplex ausgegangen ?

Gruß 

Maxi


----------



## PN/DP (23 Juni 2021)

Moin,

wann soll Dein Projekt fertig werden? Ich würde mich wohl für ein Gateway Modbus TCP zu Modbus RTU RS485 entscheiden, oder mir einen RS232/RS485-Konverter bestellen (evtl. mit Rückgabe-Option) und es ausprobieren.

Harald


----------



## Azubi94 (23 Juni 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wann soll Dein Projekt fertig werden? Ich würde mir einen RS232/RS485-Konverter bestellen (evtl. mit Rückgabe-Option) und es ausprobieren.
> 
> Harald


Morgen,

gut wäre wenn es in ca. 2 wochen vom tisch ist 
aber es gibt keinen wirklichen "druck".
Ja das klingt nach einer guten idee 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## JesperMP (23 Juni 2021)

supermax86 schrieb:


> Das ist aus der Bedienungsanleitung des Konverters, in Bezug auf die RS-232 Schnittstelle. Dort wird doch klar von RS232 in vollduplex ausgegangen ?


Meine Überlegung waren nur dass auf der Protokoll-Seite wäre der S7-1500 mit CM PtP vielleicht 'neutral' und erlaubt halb-duplex, selbst mit ein CM PtP RS232.


----------



## Azubi94 (29 Juni 2021)

Allgemeines Update: Haben uns dazu entschieden doch eine CM PTP RS 485 zu bestellen...
War aber trotzdem interessant mal alternativen kennen zu lernen


----------

